# LFTS 11/16 Day 2 of gun season



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like some one else posted while I was posting. Sorry.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Headed out soon. Looking forward to having snow on the ground


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Up having coffee at the rack shack, let's roll.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Go get ‘em! More snow today….but NE / N wind. Coffee and out to the shack. Good luck and be safe.



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Sipping on some coffee now. Heading out in awhile. Good luck y'all! Be safe and drop 'em in their tracks!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm up. Guess I'm going to have to break out the snowman suit from here on out. (Note to self....buy corn Cobb pipe and long carrots). 
Good luck and remember how slippery your stand will be.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just pulled into my lot.
Yesterday was the slowest opener in recent memory for me so it has to be better today lol.
Good luck!


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Heading out soon. Last day of my vacation


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Like 3 shots yesterday around me kinda close so I’m think deer didn’t know it was opener. Bruce twp reporting, Macomb


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

In the blind. Fired up the heater and waiting for daylight. A blanket of snow makes it very peaceful. Good luck all!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Go get em folks!!!✌


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm in. Cut a lot of fresh tracks in the snow on the walk out. Passed by 2 scrapes but they haven't been re-opened yet after the snow


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Checking in from Shiawassee County. Looks like an inch and a half or 2 inches of snow overnight. Lots of fresh deer tracks in the snow on the walk in. Settled into the blind, heater rolling. Should be a beautiful morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Come. On, where is everyone? All tagged out?


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Couple inches of wet snow , maybe they will move today never heard a shot all day yesterday no movement good luck out there today fellas!!!! Sanilac out my last day of vacation today hopefully I get rewarded lol


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

old graybeard said:


> Come. On, where is everyone? All tagged out?


To much celebrating! Damn brown pops!


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

I’m in, also my last day of vacation. Haven’t been posting much but I’ve been out here. Most likely first one in range is getting it today, that is if they come in range…


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

I’m in. 
extremely quiet out here
Should be a good morning 
Good luck.


----------



## Honeydo (Jun 19, 2013)

Out in shack in Livingston county with heat on high to
Warm it up and thermos of hot coffee waiting on daylight saw 8 yesterday at different times passed on them and one big buck but too far to shoot. Hardly a.y shooting around here deer were all calm and doing there thing.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Been in since 6am in Smithville (Shiawassee county) good wet snow blanketing the valley! Dad spotted a shooter no one here took yesterday mom couldn’t get shot off but ended up getting her personal best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm in, 5 miles NE of Dowagiac. Not snowing here (yet), but southern Cass and Berrien are getting hammered.

Had a nice buck walk by last night at the end of the hunt. Hopefully he's still around and I can get a better look at him.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

Thankful for a west wind!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

In the blind in the Curran/HL area. About 7” of wet snow, 33 degrees and quiet. Yesterday was very slow for the opener. One deer taken from our group of 11. Good luck and be safe all!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck. Im in my favorite shack. Already had 5 walk through the plot im hunting. Im surprised I even have cell signal today. Im a half mile away from yesterdays spot.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Im in, saw a fair number of deer yesterday, no legal bucks, another camp member saw an 8 point. We are hoping he’s still around.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

11 hours in a tree stand yesterday I saw 2 does and 4 inches of snow fall. I’m not a salesman but wouldn’t have made it without the First Lite set. Enough of that nonsense private shack this morning.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Looking like I get to go shake some conifers after this mornings hunt....


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

spikekilla said:


> 11 hours in a tree stand...I’m not a salesman but wouldn’t have made it without the First Lite set...


Good gear, whatever the brand, makes a difference in safety, success, and comfort.


----------



## Joe Howard (Feb 1, 2018)

Back in the shack in northern Mecosta County. My daughter is up 0-2 on me with deer this year, so hoping to get on the board. Running solo today so it won’t be quite as enjoyable as yesterday with her in here. I do love hunting with my girls! Best of luck today to all out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. Nothing dropped on my 40 yesterday. Git Er Done!


----------



## hiljak102 (Dec 3, 2016)

Been in the shack since 5:45 here in the ogemaw swamp. Already seen more deer today than all day yesterday. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I’m in and the nu-way has this 8x7 behemoth toasty. Cut a lot of tracks on my way in, so I know they exist.
Good luck all


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

26 degrees here in Spalding twp Menominee county. No wind. Few inches of fresh snow. Should make the deer look like bushes moving through the woods. Only thing that can get any better from yesterday is some bigger bucks. Good luck to everyone and be safe. Also congratulations to all who scored yesterday. The rest of us are out here giving it hell.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

In my favorite blind today. Wind had this spot a no go yesterday. My best buck was here twice yesterday..130 and 330. Good luck guys


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got at least 1 survivor


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in a shack on the back of the farm…..slowest opener in 25 years. Expected it with the woods getting Timbered last spring . I sat here last night and seen 4 on top of getting soaked. WSW wind isn’t the best for this spot that’s why I’m in the shack. Fresh dusting of wet snow and it’s snowing now, first shot a 6:59 this morning. Good luck all and be safe !
Flight


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A four point just cleared the plot I’m on.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Georgie all settled in here on the Manistee 40. Sitting along a bedding area deer been moving in and out just no shooters yet. Framers on our new home build who don't hunt decided to start Nov 14th nail guns sound like rifles at times we will see if it affects deer movement so far not too bad. In two days main floor decking, all walls up and sheathed. Good luck all


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pretty lame for day two of gun season. Where is everyone.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in...the office. Came back to work today and then heading to deer camp tomorrow morning until Tuesday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Bug-A-Salt: The Original Salt Gun | Bug-A-Salt


I have one just don’t think I wanna be making that racket in the blind.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Having a rough time seeing very far with this foggy crap! 12 dnf's so far.
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Sitting the down wind edge of a spruce and cedar jungle deep in UP public this morning. Saw 1 lone deer about 5 minutes ago, too far in to tell what it was, but looked smallish.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

One doe and a fawn for the morning and have only heard two shots in the distance.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

spikekilla said:


> 11 hours in a tree stand yesterday I saw 2 does and 4 inches of snow fall. I’m not a salesman but wouldn’t have made it without the First Lite set. Enough of that nonsense private shack this morning.


Sanctuary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Slooow in Tuscola Co. 4 of us haven’t see a deer yet today. Hittn the road by noon…till BP season for me. At least the boy filled our freezer.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Kinda slow so far. Had 2 antlerless sneaking through the valley behind me a bit ago. Stood up to get a better look and check the trail behind them. When I sat down I scared 2 other antlerless out of the pines in front of me. Heard about 2 dozen shots so far.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Sloooooow here. Just one yearling doe so far.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Honeydo said:


> Can someone tell me what dnfs means i do not get it..🤔


It means they've been reading too many mommy forums


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Not even a bird or squirrel in sight. This time yesterday was up to 6 including a couple small bucks. Not many shots this morning either


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Taking the rifle on a long slow gentle walk through the snow with ground sits. So far no dice but it’s a beautiful morning to be walking. 7 shots here so far, 3 from one guy.


----------



## 19dan92 (Jan 27, 2019)

That snow sure makes it easier to see the deer moving through the tall grass today. 9 so far this morning, all dnf. Good luck to everyone!









Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Better than yesterday. 4 dnf 3pt and 4pt


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Watched this 4 pass me twice this morning. Got a good 6 yesterday at 12:15 with big body, I tend to sit all day. Most of the bucks I have gotten the last few years were in the middle of the day. Seen dozens of does yesterday and today. Only heard 3 shots yesterday and so far only two today.
















Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Saw one doe so far and another deer. Couldn't tell what it was. Few shots. Deer are walking slow and very cautious. Hope the few bucks I've seen will come out and introduce themselves.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

On a heating pad on the couch. 12 hours in the cold in a cheap chair and I couldn’t even move last night (history of back issues). Waiting for the muscle relaxer to kick in. 

Now it’s a question of when do I walk out. Do I just head out and go? Or do I wait for midday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

10th buck this one in bow range. No idea how man but ive had to see 50+ deer so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Sitting the down wind edge of a spruce and cedar jungle deep in UP public this morning. Saw 1 lone deer about 5 minutes ago, too far in to tell what it was, but looked smallish.
> View attachment 866870


At a quick glance , I thought this might be Jackson Co. Was very wet snow mix with very little staying on the ground. Good luck !


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Ridge blind on public in west Yoop. Dang twig shwacked glasses and flung on walk in. They Gone! 
Nothing seen yesterday and only dozen shot heard. 
Let’s get it done today 


NormD sent it!


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Got to Yoop Saturday set up on public. Had been checking cameras and baiting go in Monday morning and camera door open chip gone and another idiot put wireless camera nearby pointing at my bait.
Pulled my crap Monday afternoon and reset elsewhere. Trials of public land. Honestly this new spot seems better. 


NormD sent it!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

vandermi said:


> Watched this 4 pass me twice this morning. Got a good 6 yesterday at 12:15 with big body, I tend to sit all day. Most of the bucks I have gotten the last few years were in the middle of the day. Seen dozens of does yesterday and today. Only heard 3 shots yesterday and so far only two today.
> View attachment 866877
> View attachment 866878
> 
> ...


Congrats. Need some details on the rifle


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Tagged out this morning on this 8 point, quick hunt.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

NormD said:


> Got to Yoop Saturday set up on public. Had been checking cameras and baiting go in Monday morning and camera door open chip gone and another idiot put wireless camera nearby pointing at my bait.
> Pulled my crap Monday afternoon and reset elsewhere. Trials of public land. Honestly this new spot seems better.
> 
> 
> NormD sent it!


What a dickweed. Shoukda pointed his camera at the ground or laid a big turd on it


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

3 big doe and 2 fawns sneaking through the snow covered forest!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Grouse Hunter said:


> Sanctuary?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 866871


I was living in Georgia and plant manager of an uniform rental plant so I had access to Dickies clothing and the like. I went fishing one day wearing industrial work pants and an Ike jacket and baseball cap. You should have seen the faces and quick movements of some of the other people fishing when they saw me walk in, thinking I was a DNR officer.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> I’m at work. Boooooooooo!!!!


Makes ya feel any better, I took today off to hunt…only to find out I can’t hunt today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Looking like I get to go shake some conifers after this mornings hunt....


Same here. One needs to be cut down.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nonstop action . Bucks chasing does all around me. Took a hard angle shot at my target buck but not sure. Will check in a bit when things slow down.


----------



## 19dan92 (Jan 27, 2019)

#11 deer of the day at 20 yds, here's hoping they keep moving









Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

sparky18181 said:


> What a dickweed. Shoukda pointed his camera at the ground or laid a big turd on it


Thought about jacking with his camera but then that takes me down to his low life level. Not worth it. 
But c’mom what jackwagon screws with someone’s crap day before the opener. 


NormD sent it!


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats to those that have punched tags already this morning and good luck to those out. My buddy leaves on Thursday for a week in California and his place is all mine. Have hardly hunted it this year and can’t wait to see what happens this weekend. Snowing pretty good in Davisburg at the moment, so works over and I may just sneak over to the place near Fenton I go to get an afternoon hunt in. Good luck everyone


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Pretty sure I just filled my western UP doe permit. Think I seen her go down into a valley and tip over. Can see the blood trail about 80 yards from my blind


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

NormD said:


> Thought about jacking with his camera but then that takes me down to his low life level. Not worth it.
> But c’mom what jackwagon screws with someone’s crap day before the opener.
> 
> 
> NormD sent it!


I think I would've at least mushroom stamped the lens on his camera...


----------



## mioutdoorsman93 (Oct 30, 2018)

Beautiful morning with a nice layer of wet snow, 6 Dnfs came through playing in the field. Had one small buck at first light moving fast by himself. Definitely still slow here but definitely more movement today compared to yesterday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Not much going on again this morning. 
Only a couple of shots heard and nothing for a bit.
I just changed spots.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Not a hair in Branch county, had someone shoot 10 minutes ago to my NE pretty close. At least someone is seeing something out here.
Flight


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Radar420 said:


> I think I would've at least mushroom stamped the lens on his camera...


Bring warm water just in case


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

RHRoss said:


> The use of the gambrel is cracking me up


I leave my gambrel tied on, but hang deer head up to drain and shed rain/snow.
Butchering time I'll turn them.

Just run the rope through the gambrels middle to noose necks.
Doe in pic is hung that way.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Tron322 said:


> Late start for the wife and I today, dropped the 1 year old off at daycare and the 5 year old off at school and breakfast at Wendy's sounded good.
> 
> Got her in some kind of a see thru blind with the heater today sitting where I saw 5/8 deer walk but couldn't see them great. One was noticably larger so hopefully it has some nice antlers becuase she said she is waiting for a buck.
> 
> ...


is that one you can see threw the sides?
If so how is it on holding heat in, and water out?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I went a whole ten minutes without a deer insight. Brutal wait. Since then a doe with a fawn, doe with triplets then a doe with a fawn. It’s been years since I saw triplets here.

Im glad I remember Rain X anti fog for the windows this morning. I have not had to wipe the windows of condensation since applying before light.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> I've been thinking about a walk


Time to go make your own luck.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Waif said:


> I leave my gambrel tied on, but hang deer head up to drain and shed rain/snow.
> Butchering time I'll turn them.
> 
> Just run the rope through the gambrels middle to noose necks.
> ...


How long are those tines?!!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Waif said:


> I leave my gambrel tied on, but hang deer head up to drain and shed rain/snow.
> Butchering time I'll turn them.
> 
> Just run the rope through the gambrels middle to noose necks.
> ...


I say that’s good if all ya room is to hang 1


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Boom! Cruising 9 pointer with two broken tines. Awesome morning! 9:30 at 30 yds dropped him with the 50 cal smoke pole.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> How long are those tines?!!


I'm not one to measure. Decade old pic as well.
Elleven on the longer one ( s?) I think.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

wildcoy73 said:


> is that one you can see threw the sides?
> If so how is it on holding heat in, and water out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Have to see at the end of the day, I kept it set up in the yard Monday night and yesterday and was covered in snow so the roof seems good.

I don't have high hopes for heat staying in, I figure she is gonna have that big buddy going on medium all day a foot from her for warmth. The inside is a bunch of small holes that I could feel the breeze coming through.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

pgpn123 said:


> 7pt
> View attachment 866895


That’s a cool rack!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

birdshooter said:


> Couldn't take 2 days in a row in a tree so ....
> 
> View attachment 866890


Yes 2 days in a row is pretty tough but it looks like you and the dogs had fun.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

pgpn123 said:


> 7pt
> View attachment 866895


Congrats!


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

MrFysch said:


> Nonstop action . Bucks chasing does all around me. Took a hard angle shot at my target buck but not sure. Will check in a bit when things slow down.


You get him boss?


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Very steady movement well over 50 probably closer to 75 deer and 11 bucks. This one in noon hour! Just need the right one to get a bur under his romp and go strolling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Tron322 said:


> Have to see at the end of the day, I kept it set up in the yard Monday night and yesterday and was covered in snow so the roof seems good.
> 
> I don't have high hopes for heat staying in, I figure she is gonna have that big buddy going on medium all day a foot from her for warmth. The inside is a bunch of small holes that I could feel the breeze coming through.


let me know i like to beable to see around me, But as i have aged, i want to stay dry.
i know in my current one i can get it toasty, but have to keep windows closed. its the rhino with the full windows on two side. thab two small windows on the others.
not one i would buy again. prefer more options on the windows.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

In for lunch... Didn't see a thing all morning. No deer, no squirrels, not even a single bird.

Jealous of all you folks regularly seeing big numbers of deer... Over the last few years here on Clare Co. public I'm happy if I can average seeing one a day.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

My wife is headed out now.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

NormD said:


> Got to Yoop Saturday set up on public. Had been checking cameras and baiting go in Monday morning and camera door open chip gone and another idiot put wireless camera nearby pointing at my bait.
> Pulled my crap Monday afternoon and reset elsewhere. Trials of public land. Honestly this new spot seems better.
> 
> 
> NormD sent it!


Leave a note on his saying what A-hole you think he is and your number if he wants to talk


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> Yes 2 days in a row is pretty tough but it looks like you and the dogs had fun.


Honestly it’s not the 2 days in a row I just have an addiction to duck hunting and my dog , love deer hunting but it’s #2 on my list.


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

my 7 almost 8 yr old shot this today. 10:15 am
He was going to shoot a spike and would have been thrilled with it, but it wouldn’t come close enough…. Turned around and this guy was broadside.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

My post yesterday and today. VERY slow.
Yesterday, 1 small buck at about 3 and a dnf at 5. Today nada yet. Hardly any shooting at all today. Couple here couple there, nothing close at all.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Here we go, got locked in at 2:00 and the snow started falling, last chance for this stand for a couple of days. It’s been slow and I know why, there’s 160 acres of corn standing in front of me. Good luck all, and keep your powder dry !
Flight


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I was digging around in my Crimson Clover looking for a four leafed one, only chance I got and man that stuff looks good under the snow.... They dug the crap outta that and the rye/oats last night... 

That crimson attractive this late?


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting in my small woodlot with standing corn on the west end. Had one come in here 20 minutes before light this morning, and had a doe hit my track and do a 180 around 8. Looks like deer park funland with all the tracks in snow. Hopefully it's an evening spot and not totally nocturnal.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Slipped up into the crest of the north side of my woods . I'm in a shack looking down into it. Hoping THE STUD or some other big beast shows. Does that haven't been bread are getting harder to find so the big ones are needing to cover more ground. Good luck gang.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Darn thing ran 30 yards with a third of his heart missing. Right down a hole. Jumped over old apple trees that were plowed into the edge of the hole. Over some blow down timber. Took me hours to recover him. I'm beat. 172 pounds field dressed.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

HitFactor said:


> Darn thing ran 30 yards with a third of his heart missing. Right down a hole. Jumped over old apple trees that were plowed into the edge of the hole. Over some blow down timber. Took me hours to recover him. I'm beat.
> 
> View attachment 866954


Congrats!!!


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

Looking for nice small doe to drag out of here. Doe 1 too big. DRT hopefully easy track job


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Back out for the evening, snow coming hard right now. Hopefully I'll at least see something.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

I spent an hour looking...no sign of a hit anywhere. Must of been a branch in the way...he was dogging a doe at 100 yds thru the jackpines. Not much snow there but I put a good effort. I will see if he shows back on my cell cam tonite. Could have shot 2 other bucks while I was back in blind...crazy action this morning. Came back to camp and showered and back out in a new spot. 50 turkeys and 3 deer ripping thru the oak leaves and eating acorns.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

2nd doe, Nice small easy dragger ( sweater) doe got a visual. Just need her to get out of the thicket.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

She is coming in perfectly


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

Doe down. More like a dog sized deer but what I wanted. Now I have some buck bait. Brother just saw decent buck zipping through cedar vein moment ago.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Back at The 200. Warmed up nicely. Sun popped out for a moment. Should be a good one. Just hope they feed into range. Co-op friend killed my target this morning. Again. I hate that guy.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Yes 2 days in a row is pretty tough but it looks like you and the dogs had fun.


Looks like your U P camp will have plenty of snow. Safe travels


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

LabtechLewis said:


> Back at The 200. Warmed up nicely. Sun popped out for a moment. Should be a good one. Just hope they feed into range. Co-op friend killed my target this morning. Again. I hate that guy.
> 
> View attachment 866962


he has a killer smile.....


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Got back late today, had to pick my son up from school. Just sat down 20 min ago, Saginaw County.

Kicked one up, then later saw a doe with a broken front right leg, clearly see a bullet hole.

Apparently there were a lot of gunshots this morning so I’m not overly optimistic of filling my tag, especially since my area is a “brown it’s down” area.

Good luck everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Congrats! Hope to do same !
> ...


Here’s to you getting a big one AJ. Good luck buddy


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I’m live from the house with the dog and toddler while the wife tries to tag one out back. Good luck everyone. Just started snowing again in Newaygo county 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Back in after hanging my buck…I’ll post him separately as this thread can be like the Energizer bunny!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Another spike through. This one a little bigger then the last 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

LabtechLewis said:


> Back at The 200. Warmed up nicely. Sun popped out for a moment. Should be a good one. Just hope they feed into range. Co-op friend killed my target this morning. Again. I hate that guy.
> 
> View attachment 866962


love the bottle opener on his main beam.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got the truck all packed for the trip








to camp but couldn't stand not being out here incase the big guy shows up. So I'm settled into the box blind hoping for at least a glimps of him.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

A little change of scenery this afternoon


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

let this guy go because I have a score to settle with a big 7. May regret it.


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

Back out finally, I knew closing my eyes on the couch wasn't a good idea! But I didn't bump any getting in.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I need some wind to clear these branches. I can’t see anything with the 2” of snow each one has stacked. It’s like I wanna go grab them all and shake them ugh


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Been back out for awhile now...thought I heard something moving behind me but never did see anything. 

This morning's blanket of wet heavy snow is gone, back to a mostly brown woods. Going to hunt until dark then probably head to Richmond and check out the buck pole.

Overcast skies with a light breeze from the west and 36 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

pescadero said:


> In for lunch... Didn't see a thing all morning. No deer, no squirrels, not even a single bird.
> 
> Jealous of all you folks regularly seeing big numbers of deer... Over the last few years here on Clare Co. public I'm happy if I can average seeing one a day.


Public land can be a tough gig. It takes constant scouting to figure out where the deer move. I have found after the opener look for thermal cover and woody browse, at least up here in Grayling. Even then it's just going to be small pockets of good habitat that hold a few deer. Acorns is a good bet if there is a good crop.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Back at The 200. Warmed up nicely. Sun popped out for a moment. Should be a good one. Just hope they feed into range. Co-op friend killed my target this morning. Again. I hate that guy.
> 
> View attachment 866962


I see why he got lucky. He was wearing a freckin balloon !! That is a nice one. Buck and balloon.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

My youngesr boy shot an point this morning. Its his second deer and second 8 point.


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

Belated from the stand. My buck from yesterday morning, missed this deer with bow the night of 14 th. Went into the opener feeling down but hunting same tree. He came back the way I saw him go after the miss. Ups and downs of a season.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Got the truck all packed for the trip
> View attachment 866965
> 
> to camp but couldn't stand not being out here incase the big guy shows up. So I'm settled into the box blind hoping for at least a glimps of him.


You know, while you're gone, I could keep an eye on him to make sure he's safe


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Badfishmi said:


> I need some wind to clear these branches. I can’t see anything with the 2” of snow each one has stacked. It’s like I wanna go grab them all and shake them ugh


Had to knock the spruce limbs after morning hunt... Than the lane I have most faith in had one tag alders bent over perfect height to block vitals entire width and length.... Thinking wow that's great, broke that joker....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> You know, while you're gone, I could keep an eye on him to make sure he's safe


Hey I appreciate the offer but I think he's going to be safe. He usually goes underground until muzzy season.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> It doesn't sound like your gonna see anything todaysorry I couldn’t help it. Good luck.


Doe down at 9:30. 45 yard shot took two steps and dropped. 

A good day. 


NormD sent it!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

chrisjan said:


> my 7 almost 8 yr old shot this today. 10:15 am
> He was going to shoot a spike and would have been thrilled with it, but it wouldn’t come close enough…. Turned around and this guy was broadside.
> View attachment 866930





JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 866981
> View attachment 866982
> My youngesr boy shot an point this morning. Its his second deer and second 8 point.


SUPER DUPER COOL !! CONGRATS


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Slow night here in Alcona. Not many shots. Not a hunter on our road. Lots of wet, heavy snow


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NormD said:


> Doe down at 9:30. 45 yard shot took two steps and dropped.
> 
> A good day.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats. I was just trying to make a joke about your loosing your glasses.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Nothing yet


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, give it to me. C'mon I got it coming. I missed a doe about 45 minutes ago. About 50 yds out. This hill is steeper than it looks in the picture. I had her in the scope and followed her through the trees. I sure thought that I had a clear shooting lane between trees. Narrow, but clear to the kill zone. Good tracking snow. I tracked her about 100 yds and not a drop of blood, no hair, no fat, no sign of any kind of hit. As I was beagle sniffing those tracks someone shot three times on the other side of this forest down closer to Brush Lake. Ashamedly, I just flat out missed. Some b'ditch.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Had ten pile out of the alders all at once.
hope it’s not someone sneaking in.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> Got the truck all packed for the trip
> View attachment 866965
> 
> to camp but couldn't stand not being out here incase the big guy shows up. So I'm settled into the box blind hoping for at least a glimps of him.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

wannabeup said:


> Ok, give it to me. C'mon I got it coming. I missed a doe about 45 minutes ago. About 50 yds out. This hill is steeper than it looks in the picture. I had her in the scope and followed her through the trees. I sure thought that I had a clear shooting lane between trees. Narrow, but clear to the kill zone. Good tracking snow. I tracked her about 100 yds and not a drop of blood, no hair, no fat, no sign of any kind of hit. As I was beagle sniffing those tracks someone shot three times on the other side of this forest down closer to Brush Lake. Ashamedly, I just flat out missed. Some b'ditch.
> View attachment 866984
> View attachment 866984


Stop that!


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I went a whole ten minutes without a deer insight. Brutal wait. Since then a doe with a fawn, doe with triplets then a doe with a fawn. It’s been years since I saw triplets here.
> 
> Im glad I remember Rain X anti fog for the windows this morning. I have not had to wipe the windows of condensation since applying before light.




I’ve heard a small amount of shaving cream smeared around and lightly wiped off does good for anti fog also. Guys at work do it to the goggle lenses and swear by it. Not sure how often it has to be done though.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s coming down in Branch county and still slow !
Flight


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Didn’t see a thing this morning only a couple tweety birds. No fresh tracks in the property very strange. Walked my property around noon and no fresh track there either. 
Checking lots of fields currently driving/riding to the UP. 
be posting from up there tomorrow. 
good luck to those out tonight.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

It is dead quiet out here, Saginaw County. Not a single gunshot neither.

Oh well, still fun being out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just seen 3, doe and a fawn acting really jumpy, then a spike came out of the corn and chased them west.
Flight


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s getting dark with the snow falling. I can still see 3 fawns feeding in the rye inside 50 yards. This had to be one of the best hunts of a life time without killing a deer. I went a grand total of 36 minutes without seeing a deer from 6:40 to right now. I have no idea how many different deer came to this plot to feed and loaf around. 3 different bucks came through between 4 & 6 times each. I’m blessed to say the least.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

My favorite chair developed a bad creak. Had to use one not even close to as nice as it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've got does....lots of does think I need to buy another tag when I get home


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Did a long sit this morning in a ladder stand. Movement until 8:30 and nothing until noon. The turkeys were just sitting on blow downs, no squirrels, and a dozen does and fawns chewing their cuds. Got really good from noon to two at which time my sixty six year old ass said enough is enough! Pretty confident there wasn’t a shooter anywhere near me. Also refuse to hunt the evening of the sixteenth after fourteen years ago helping to recover a friend who broke his back when a peg snapped and then learning a good friend son was killed in a auto accident. It was a fast and wicked snow storm that night. Just something I also do since then out of respect to both


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well my morning was exciting, got in my thicket stand about 6 am got situated and deer started coming to my stand the typical 3spikes,a 4 pt, and a 6 pt and my resident does spotted a deer about 80 plus yards at 7:15 he was having trouble walking in the snow it was a buck I have on camera wounded since October 5, decided to shoot him why let suffer,then the deer was gone at 10 am 3 deer ran into my woods by the spot I seen the wounded buck , then he appears at about 100 yards in my thicket picked my spot and fired, got down walked where I thought the deer was standing did a search no blood in the snow spent about half hour looking nothing, walked further then where I the was standing and he was dead right on impact figured about 120 yards in the thick stuff not a bad buck congratulations to all that put a tag on or seen or passed on deer today sanilac out way to end a 12 day vacation work tomorrow hunt Saturday


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Airoh said:


> My favorite chair developed a bad creak. Had to use one not even close to as nice as it.


How do you stay awake in a chair like that? I just use a Craftsman shop stool with back support.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> I've got does....lots of does think I need to buy another tag when I get home


We took thirty out last year didn’t even make a difference


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Slow evening for me. Sick daughter so couldn't get out until the wife got home at 3:45. Saw 1 spike and 4 turkey roosted next to me


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Nothing this afternoon. Only counted about 5 shots. Checking my traps at lunch, I saw virtually no tracks out and about. It's like the deer decided hold up most of the day. My cam had deer movement in the afternoon a week ago. New area, still trying to see what I can see. Back at it again tomorrow. Congrats to all the successful hunters today!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

anagranite said:


> I've been in Ohio since Monday evening. Hunted Tuesday in the rain all day....sucked but I did see 4 deer and that is more than the whole season so far. Everything was absolutely soaked so I turned the hotel room temp to 78 and hung it out to dry. Rain/drizzle/snow this morning hunted until 12:30 and then moved a stand. After the move and getting settled it was 3:21pm, I texted wife I was all set. 3:29 I texted her I shot one.
> 
> He was in a bottom about 120 yards away, several grunts didn't get his attention so I blew the dam thing until it sounded like a duck. He stopped and looked, several low grunts from me and the race was on. He ran, not walked or trotted, straight to my tree. My decision was made when my hand was shaking while I hooked up the release. I stopped looking at antlers and the rest is history.
> 
> ...


Great pix, Great six. 
Congrats


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

LongLines said:


> Got it done tonight. Personal best northern Michigan public land buck. Best ever for me. Great night!


Lotta personal best on private anywhere, hell any state !!! CONGRATS! KNOW they live up there somewhere!!


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Awesome! Congrats. I was just trying to make a joke about your loosing your glasses.


Figured as much.  


NormD sent it!


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

wannabeup said:


> Ok, give it to me. C'mon I got it coming. I missed a doe about 45 minutes ago. About 50 yds out. This hill is steeper than it looks in the picture. I had her in the scope and followed her through the trees. I sure thought that I had a clear shooting lane between trees. Narrow, but clear to the kill zone. Good tracking snow. I tracked her about 100 yds and not a drop of blood, no hair, no fat, no sign of any kind of hit. As I was beagle sniffing those tracks someone shot three times on the other side of this forest down closer to Brush Lake. Ashamedly, I just flat out missed. Some b'ditch.
> View attachment 866984
> View attachment 866984


UPDATE!! On our way out at 5:30pm grandson and I drove to the otherside of the forest by the lake. Found two young guys with a doe. The shooter was the shots I heard after I missed. He was 14/15 years old and it was his first deer. That kid was grinning from ear to ear and just full of his story. Congrats to Ayden from Cedar Springs. I was bummed that I missed but now I'm happy.


----------



## DM90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Team Camo said:


> SE Sanilac. Checking back in. All I can say it's been an eventful day. Spike at 845 am. Then a big 8 at last light. Congrats to the scores today! We Got Er Done!  Also I assure you both were tagged after glossy photo's and reported.
> View attachment 867057
> View attachment 867062


I honestly love a good spike pic!!! Reminds me that I'm not the only one out here willing to play the brown its down game. Those spikes taste great!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

eucman said:


> We used to hunt public land a lot in Gladwin County years ago. Finding a spot that required waders , even if the water was only thigh deep, was a game changer. Most public land people don't like to walk too far and usually won't cross a lot of water.


Yep... And I'm one of those people.

There is a level of suffering I'm not interested in engaging in when I'm doing a hobby for fun.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

pescadero said:


> Yep... And I'm one of those people.
> 
> There is a level of suffering I'm not interested in engaging in when I'm doing a hobby for fun.


How fun is it to sit there for 12 hours without seeing a deer?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> How fun is it to sit there for 12 hours without seeing a deer?


More fun than hauling a blind/chair/backpack/gun etc. through a swamp in chest waders every morning and evening.

...but neither sounds like something I want to do on the regular, and both are basically a guarantee my kid won't be hunting.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

pescadero said:


> More fun than hauling a blind/chair/backpack/gun etc. through a swamp in chest waders every morning and evening.
> 
> ...but neither sounds like something I want to do on the regular, and both are basically a guarantee my kid won't be hunting.


Did you do any scouting at all? Look for sign?
If not, you shouldn't be surprised.
Perhaps one of our fellow forumites that is tagged out might take pity on you and allow access.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Did you do any scouting at all? Look for sign?


This year was definitely a bit light on scouting after snow was off the ground - I probably only got ~30 hours in since last deer season... Plus a couple spots I scouted got clear cut in September.

Over the last couple years I've averaged more like 80 hours... So say a couple hundred hours of scouting 10-15 different parcels of public land over that last 3 years.

I find sign, set up on what looks like the busiest and most active runways... And see next to nothing.

Either I'm not finding areas they're using even though there is sign, they're vacating the areas come firearm season, or something else.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

eucman said:


> We used to hunt public land a lot in Gladwin County years ago. Finding a spot that required waders , even if the water was only thigh deep, was a game changer. Most public land people don't like to walk too far and usually won't cross a lot of water.


Yup,the spot I hunt has a few hunters on the side of the creek that is road accessed, once I cross the creek there is no people sign.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

pescadero said:


> This year was definitely a bit light on scouting after snow was off the ground - I probably only got ~30 hours in since last deer season... Plus a couple spots I scouted got clear cut in September.
> 
> Over the last couple years I've averaged more like 80 hours... So say a couple hundred hours of scouting 10-15 different parcels of public land over that last 3 years.
> 
> ...


What you need to learn is how to interpret the signs, what they mean.
Deer need food, water, shelter, and mating opportunities. I would try to figure out where they are feeding, for starters.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

pescadero said:


> More fun than hauling a blind/chair/backpack/gun etc. through a swamp in chest waders every morning and evening.
> 
> ...but neither sounds like something I want to do on the regular, and both are basically a guarantee my kid won't be hunting.


Leave it and just walk in. There are smart ways to access what seems like hard to access areas. You just have to think outside the box.
This tag alder swamp looks like a night mare, but once I bust through I have a really nice glow tacked trail.








I walk to a land mark, bust through about 30 feet of tag alders, hit my trail until I reach the creek. Walk over a log bridge and I'm in to decent deer hunting.








I have hunted this spot for years and have never seen any one.
Not a lot of deer in there but it's a fun place to hunt that holds nice bucks.
I walk past a hunters blind that's been Ieft out for years to reach my land mark. I always ask why did he pick this spot. Easy access is the answer.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Yup,the spot I hunt has a few hunters on the side of the creek that is road accessed, once I cross the creek there is no people sign.


My dad rarely followed me into one of “my” spots.
He always would say “what are you going to do if you get one back there!?”
My reply was always “I have to get one first!”


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

eucman said:


> My dad rarely followed me into one of “my” spots.
> He always would say “what are you going to do if you get one back there!?”
> My reply was always “I have to get one first!”


Here's one way to get em out.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Here's one way to get em out.
> View attachment 867182


Nice one and beautiful spot!
I should add that I never shot a buck on public land that was big….spikes and forkies.
I was very proud of having done it surrounded by lots of pressure.
It is easy to become frustrated and make you feel like giving up after the guns of Navarone settle down after the first few days. The guns get quieter and the human pressure drops like a rock!
And deer make it to next season every time.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Jerry Lamb said:


> What you need to learn is how to interpret the signs, what they mean.
> Deer need food, water, shelter, and mating opportunities. I would try to figure out where they are feeding, for starters.


Absolutely correct.

...and I've tried. Oh Lord how I've tried.

I guess I'm just sh*te at it, and don't know what I don't know and can't figure it out.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> Leave it and just walk in.


This is such a hard one for me.

In my hunting life - there is a strong correlation between time sitting in the woods and shooting a deer.

Without the blind and chair, I can get in/out easier and faster and can hunt some places that are harder to get to... but without the blind and chair, I'll last like half as long in the woods.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

pescadero said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> ...and I've tried. Oh Lord how I've tried.
> 
> I guess I'm just sh*te at it, and don't know what I don't know and can't figure it out.


Can you sit still? Are you making noise? Moving around, fidgeting?
You seem to like intellectual pursuits. This is a big one. Get crackin.
A poster above mentioned less pressure next week.
Regroup, study, get out next week and try again.
Never quit. When you do score, it will make things that much sweeter.
I like the humble Pescadero.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Can you sit still? Are you making noise? Moving around, fidgeting?


Nah... THAT part (and the shooting) I'm just fine at.

It's just finding spots with good amounts of deer activity and setting up on them that I seem to be bad at.



Jerry Lamb said:


> You seem to like intellectual pursuits. This is a big one. Get crackin.


Did I mention I've tried? I read and study about everything I can get my hands on - and I can't say it's helped me a bit.

I can't say whether I'm horrible at translating it to action, or a lot of advice just isn't applicable to my situation... 



Jerry Lamb said:


> A poster above mentioned less pressure next week.
> Regroup, study, get out next week and try again.
> Never quit. When you do score, it will make things that much sweeter.


There is next to no pressure now. In 3 days I've seen one other hunter.

...but I'm keeping at it, although I haven't headed back out for the evening yet.



Jerry Lamb said:


> I like the humble Pescadero.


I'm nothing if not self aware. I know when I'm bad at something.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

pescadero said:


> Nah... THAT part (and the shooting) I'm just fine at.
> 
> It's just finding spots with good amounts of deer activity and setting up on them that I seem to be bad at.
> 
> ...


Food is key, and during years of poor mast crops its down right tough. For me I have to scout more than I hunt. I'm constantly looking for poop and asking myself once I find poop, what made them poop? It takes a careful eye to recognize what it is they are eating. Could be obvious like young woody browse or dug up swamp grass or the not so obvious like green moss growing out of a wet seep. Young tag alder shoots is another source I didn't know about until last year. The more concentrated the food source the better.
Good luck!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

@pescadero , this may help at finding and understanding preferred deer browse.








Forest foods deer eat







www.michigan.gov


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> Nah... THAT part (and the shooting) I'm just fine at.
> 
> It's just finding spots with good amounts of deer activity and setting up on them that I seem to be bad at.
> 
> ...


No one is hunting where you are not seeing deer for a reason. Everyone (deer during shooting hours included) cleared out. Why?

Scouting matters. What matters right now , is where are deer this very minute? 
Without knowing that *(in relation to where you would sit) yesterday doesn't matter if you are sitting on night time sign.

I'm near multiple bedding areas and serious cover. Deer step out I see them , well usually. Food. Water if desired.
With four deer.
About a quarter mile away are (was) a couple dozen deer. Why? When and exactly where is the X to be on? And why don't they come visit me?

I just finished a prize venison salami sandwich. Because I stuck with it over the years and while sometimes the deer may have been as surprised as I , had encounters I somehow prevailed in.
A hundred other deer to watch wouldn't have mattered in that prior here and now becoming salami.

Tell me where they are this minute. Or at least where they are coming from and going to and when.
No , it's not that easy. Unless it is. But that's what we do. Till we score ; or the buzzer sounds.

Sheer drudgery sometimes. Even years without a major high note. Then a moment that makes it all more worthwhile.
Meanwhile on the in-betweens , enjoy the little notes. They all combine into something.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

@pescadero, you may be doing nothing wrong at all and simply hunting low deer densities, which could very well mean one day they are there and not the next day, then come back in a week.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Waif said:


> No one is hunting where you are not seeing deer for a reason. Everyone (deer during shooting hours included) cleared out. Why?


As far as I can tell... Pretty much no one is hunting any public land around here. 

As for why, and why areas that have plenty of sign most of the year suddenly don't - I couldn't say... but I do have some suspicions.



Waif said:


> Scouting matters. What matters right now , is where are deer this very minute?


Yeah... Hunt where the deer are. 
If I knew that, I'd be there instead of where I've been.



Waif said:


> Tell me where they are this minute. Or at least where they are coming from and going to and when.


Someone tell me how to figure that out... because i obviously can't.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

pescadero said:


> As far as I can tell... Pretty much no one is hunting any public land around here.
> 
> As for why, and why areas that have plenty of sign most of the year suddenly don't - I couldn't say... but I do have some suspicions.
> 
> ...


I have 10 acres with food plots that keep deer around all spring, summer, and fall. As soon as the snow flies, they leave Pronto and don't come back until spring when the snow is gone.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> I have 10 acres with food plots that keep deer around all spring, summer, and fall. As soon as the snow flies, they leave Pronto and don't come back until spring when the snow is gone.


The one property I mostly hunted last year seems to show deer on camera pretty regularly the entire year except mid-October through end of November.

Where I was seeing 3-5 a day on camera just went to zero... and then popped right back up just after firearm ended.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> As far as I can tell... Pretty much no one is hunting any public land around here.
> 
> As for why, and why areas that have plenty of sign most of the year suddenly don't - I couldn't say... but I do have some suspicions.
> 
> ...


Those I've been seeing try to go where people don't.
The dense cover they are not bothered in factors. And having browse near helps.
Because I'm so close , they get seen at times before dark.
They do hear people.
A neighboring stereo and the same neighbor shouting obscenities last time. Makes the deer nervous. 
But thier tolerance level is like a personal space. They will go hundreds of yards away from that noise just to establish distance/ perceived buffer. Other times they just keep tabs on it.
Too ; a friend bow hunting was far back in compared to where I sit , and deer still reacted nervously to that same neighbor cursing another rant on a different day...

Violate thier secure space physically ; (not always a bedding space) , and they will relocate.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

pescadero said:


> As far as I can tell... Pretty much no one is hunting any public land around here.
> 
> As for why, and why areas that have plenty of sign most of the year suddenly don't - I couldn't say... but I do have some suspicions.
> 
> ...


Have you tried looking for balloons?


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I probably missed it, but do you archery hunt? I've had great experiences on stateland doing that, but after opening day of gun you mights well forget it. My hat is off to people who score good bucks on stateland after opener. I'm very fortunate to have some decent, not great private to hunt. If all I had was stateland, I'd be done after November 15. When I was younger I could tolerate it, not anymore.


----------

